# Free pattern every Thursday



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi if you haven't already joined fiesta yarns you should check them out.
You have to give your email address, but you get a free pattern link in your inbox every Thursday, some of them are really nice. You also get emails on yarn discounts. No spam that I'm aware of I'm with them for a few weeks.

http://www.fiestayarns.com/


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks,


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks, Madjesty. Looks like a cool website. I'll have to look through it later today.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks for the link, off to have a look now

Sheila


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.fiestayarns.com/


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.fiestayarns.com/


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks you for the link. I signed up. I love free patterns. Don't we all? BTW Leisure Arts has free patterns on Friday. This is the pattern I would love to buy. However, it is a bit pricey for me. I will have to think more about it. 
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1797/la_boheme_cape/
http://www.leisurearts.com/newsletters/


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

jinx said:


> Thanks you for the link. I signed up. I love free patterns. Don't we all? BTW Leisure Arts has free patterns on Friday. This is the pattern I would love to buy. However, it is a bit pricey for me. I will have to think more about it.
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1797/la_boheme_cape/
> http://www.leisurearts.com/newsletters/


Thanks for the link I'm signing up with them too, I love getting the surprise of a free pattern. I know there are thousands of them online too but this is fun.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

3mom said:


> http://www.fiestayarns.com/


Thanks for putting up the link I did it incorrectly


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome, thank you...my hubby teases me about how many patterns I've printed out. I told him I'll find time to make them all when I'm old and gray!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link - I just _had_ to sign up, lol!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I signed up too. Thanks!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for that link!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice - thank you!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks such bright and cheerful colors.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you! I have signed up.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautifull patterns they have but my comp[uter doesnt like them,, i have a terrible time downloading them... ahh well


Susie


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the tip and the link!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, It looks great.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.i have just signed up.


----------

